

Who Controls the Stock Market (Network analysis by physicists) - alecco
http://arxivblog.com/?p=1195

======
byrneseyeview
_Their results are startling._

...

 _They have even created a list of global powerbrokers, the companies that are
influential in the most stock markets around the world. Here is the top 10_

...

 _What it suggests is that the stability of the complex networks that make up
our economy is hugely dependent on the ongoing survival of just a handful of
companies._

I may be missing something, but it sounds like they are alerting us to the
dangerously small number of companies you'll find in a top-ten list.

------
alecco

      > Now James Glattfelder and Stefano Battiston at the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in
      > Zurich have included these factors in a study of the control and ownership of stockmarkets
      > in 48 countries around the world. Their results are startling.
    
       1. The Capital Group Companies
       2. Fidelity Management & Research
       3. Barclays PLC
       4. Franklin Resources
       5. AXA
       6. JPMorgan Chase & Co
       7. Dimensional Fund Advisors
       8. Merrill Lynch & Co
       9. Wellington Management Company
      10. UBS

~~~
known
Stock market is Poker tournament for these Companies.

------
adatta02
The article is much more alarmist than I feel like the original PDF intends
the data to be. It seems like an obvious conclusion that a few well
capitalized brokerage and investment firms would be majority stakeholders
across several markets.

I'd be more startled if I saw say "xyz US Government holding company"
somewhere on the list. But then I'd have to find my tinfoil hat...

------
albertcardona
Anybody has a link to the original paper?

~~~
quantumhobbit
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/0902.0878v1>

~~~
albertcardona
Thank you quantumhobbit.

